# No MP3 playback suddenly



## Big McLargehuge (Aug 9, 2012)

I was running this rom http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30936-alpharom411-cyanogenmod-10-for-showcasemesmerize-cspireusccalltelntelos-update-80612/ for the last week, and everything was working fine until yesterday my custom ringtones stopped working, and I became unable to play back mp3 or ogg files altogether. When I try to play them it just says "file type mp3 not supported." I restored a nandroid and regained functionality temporarily, however shortly thereafter the same issue occurred. I then reset completely to stock and flashed the latest AOKP build but still have the same problem. Any insights would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

It sounds like a hardware issue to me, if you went back to stock and still aren't getting sound. Does it work with headphones plugged in?


----------



## Big McLargehuge (Aug 9, 2012)

sooner7 said:


> It sounds like a hardware issue to me, if you went back to stock and still aren't getting sound. Does it work with headphones plugged in?


I have not tried headphones. I reflashed to stock to test things, and it worked normally in the stock rom and in teamhacksung's ICS build two. I'm going to try flashing AOKP again without restoring my nandroid and see if that fixes things, I may have forgotten to clear the big three somewhere along the line.

EDIT:

No luck on headphones, and after flashing from stock to teamhacksung ICS build 2 I lose mp3 playback once I go to build 15 or AOKP. Trying JB one more time, but not expecting too much.


----------



## Big McLargehuge (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok I seem to be back in business after an SD card reformat.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big McLargehuge said:


> Ok I seem to be back in business after an SD card reformat.


Good deal man! I am glad you got it settled. I did know of some JB test builds that were having audio issues and maybe that kinda made things screwy. Glad youre back up and running!


----------

